# The Priory Hospital, Birmingham - Part 17



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

New home girls.   

If any of you would rather not see tickers and other users' avatars there is a facility to turn them off. You can find more information about how to do this here:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=11415.0

Sending much


----------



## mollysmum (Dec 20, 2005)

Vic,

So sorry that you are having such a stressful time. Hoping and praying everything turns out well for you. Hope you can get that blood test done.    

Kerry xx


----------



## isobel (Mar 30, 2004)

Oh Vic, so sorry to see that things aren't clear, as Rachel says they can easily do a HCG blood test for you, if that's what you want.

will be thinking of you,

isobel
XXX


----------



## pollypocket (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Vic,
I hope you are ok hon. I know it's a really hard time, and I want you to know that i am thinking of you and praying that everything turns out ok. We are all rooting for you.
Lots of love and hugs
Polly.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2006)

Hi Everyone  
Vik I just wanted to let you know that I have been thinking of you daily and checking the site for any news. I hope you are ok, we are all here for you xxx


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Vic

I have been thinking about you lots too 

Sending you lots of love and hugs









Rachel xxxx


----------



## Salties (Aug 27, 2004)

Hi Girls

Just a very sad me post.  We had a nuchal scan yesterday which showed us at very high risk of Downs and a number of other chromosome problems, as well as heart and other possible problems.  (1 in 2 to 1 in 4) we have taken medical advice and I'm having a termination.  I can't describe how devastated we both are after getting this far.

Jo


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2006)

Jo
Words fail me after reading your post, life is just so cruel and unfair. 
My thoughts are with you and your dh at this very sad time.
Love Jodie xxx


----------



## mollysmum (Dec 20, 2005)

Jo
I am so so sad and shocked to read your news. I cannot even begin to imagine what you are going through. I am so sorry. Thinking of you both at this terrible time.
Take care,
Lots of love,
Kerryxxx


----------



## pollypocket (Feb 7, 2006)

Oh Jo,
what devastating news. I feel so terribly sad. Nothing we can say can help ease your pain I know,
but we are all thinking of you and your DH.
Sending you lots of love and hugs
Polly. xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## isobel (Mar 30, 2004)

Jo, I am so very very sorry to hear your devastating news. How completely tragic and unfair. I will be thinking of you lots.

Isobel
XX


----------



## isobel (Mar 30, 2004)

Vic, sorry to hear that things haven't worked out well for you. Take special care of yourself. I know exactly what you mean about being encouraged that you have got that far. It was exactly how I felt after our ectopic ( we had low levels there and even had it been an interuterine pg I think it would have been a m/c).

Love to all

Isobel
XX


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2006)

Vik, I am really sorry to read it is the news we have all been dreading for you. As always I am inspired by your positivity!  
Jo, Love and hugs to you. I am thinking of you lots  
Sharon, How are things with you any news on the home and job front?  
Rachel, Hope you are OK  
Isobel, How are things with you 
Polly, I hope you are well  
Kerry, How are you bearing up?  
What a sad week it has been here on the Priory, certainly makes us wonder why we bother sometimes doesn't it....but I am so sure we will all get our dream one day  . I am at the clinic tomorrow for our follow up with Mr B, not sure what we will do as I am thinking of trying to forget IVF for the summer and just enjoy it...but could that ever happen   DH is keen to start next month, but feels its should be my decision, bless him. I guess I am hoping I will know tomorrow.


----------



## mini (May 17, 2004)

Hiya 

sorry to gatecrash your thread but i believe Rachel posts here and i heard from Rachel by text today and she said it was ok for me to post her news so here i am .............................

to let you know that she was admitted in hospital yesterday with early stages of pre-eclampsia and still there under observations and treatment 

the consultant is hoping to get her as far as possible 

Rachel is 33w and 6 days 

so Rachel when you read this - heres hoping that the twinnies will hang in there 

Love Mini xx


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2006)

Hi Mini
Thank you for posting. Rachel hoping and praying for you and the twins    
xxxxx


----------



## mini (May 17, 2004)

Hiya  

RACHEL UPDATE 

well Rachel is still in hossie more investigations and observations and looks likely she will have twinnies delivered by C - section soon - scan showing twins are fine just the mommy causing trouble 

i have let her know that we all thinking of her and her twinnies 

Love Mini xx


----------



## omnad (Oct 4, 2004)

Jo, 
I am so sorry to hear your news, it is so devastating after all you've been through.
I will be thinking about you and dh in these difficult time.   

Sharonxx


----------



## omnad (Oct 4, 2004)

Vic,
I was very saddend to hear it wasn't to be. You sound so positive and I am sure your time will come very soon.   

Sharon xx


----------



## omnad (Oct 4, 2004)

What a sad week it has been, we have been away all week in Cornwall and had a lovely time and a glorious weather. Great to hear some good news about Rachel, hope she and the her twinnies will meet soon  
Maybe it's one of each, how exciting.

Jodie- glad you are feeling better, how did your follow up go?
Isobel- how are you?
Hi to everyone else   
sorry for the short post, need to organise few things.
Things are progressing on our move. I was offered a partnership in swindon and we found school and a nursery. No house yet   but we still have enough time.
We had few viewing on our house, so fingers crossed.

will post later,

Sharon xx


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Hello girls. Thank you for all your kind words and thoughts. I am still in hospital and looks like i prob will be until after the twins are born. I will let you know how things are going as i can. Thinking of you Jo and dh x x    Kitty. Not heard from you in a while. I hope all is well with x                          lots of love and hugs to everyone. Rachel x


----------



## Claudine (Jul 27, 2004)

I just wanted to extend my sympathies to Jo and her DH.  I can only imagine the shock and distress you are going through.  I am so sorry.


----------



## pollypocket (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Rachel,
hope you are ok, blimey what a shock for you having to go into hospital so early. I hope the twins arrive safely and that you are not too exhausted. Will keep looking in to see if you have posted.
Lots of love
Polly. xxxx

PS, I have been wondering where Kitty is too. sending you lots of love too Kitty. xx


----------



## mollysmum (Dec 20, 2005)

Vic - so sorry it wasn't meant to be this time but as you say at least it proves you can get pregnant and you came so close. It will happen next time, I know it!! Keep up that positive mental attitude - you're an inspiration to us all!

Rachel -  I am thinking of you and delighted to hear the scan shows the twins are well. I can't wait to hear all about them. Take care.

Kerry xx


----------



## isobel (Mar 30, 2004)

Hi Rachel,

Sorry to hear that you are in hospital, but very glad that your twins are well, and that you are as far as 33 weeks. I am sure that you are in very good hands. I hope you aren't too bored and have things to do whilst you wait for the arrival of your two gorgeous bundles.

Isobel
XXX


----------



## mini (May 17, 2004)

Hiya 

Rachel News 

got text from Rachel this morning to say she is having C Section this afternoon !!!!!!!! she is very excited about meeting her babies 

so now waiting for call from her DH to see whether Pinky and Perky are girls or boys 

yooooohoooooooooooo 

Love Mini xx


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2006)




----------



## mini (May 17, 2004)

Hiya  

RACHEL NEWS 

i feel so privileged and thrilled today to be the bearer of such great news for Rachel 

2 healthy baby girls 4lb 4 oz and 4lb 9 oz 16.08hrs  and 16.09hrs ermmmmmmmmm no names as yet so girl 1 and girl 2  

congratulations Rachel and DH 

Love Mini xx

I have set up a thread for her in Birth announcements for you to post your congrats


----------



## pollypocket (Feb 7, 2006)

Oh that is fantastic news!!! 
Please send Rachel my love and the warmest congratulations!! Two little girls...........how wonderful.
Thanks Mini for letting us know.
Lots of love
Polly. xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2006)

Thats is wonderful news! Congratulation Rachel and DH!!


----------



## Salties (Aug 27, 2004)

Rachel ..... what fantastic news ............. well done!

Jo


----------



## mollysmum (Dec 20, 2005)

Rachel - that's wonderful news. I am so delighted for you. Can't wait to hear all about pinky and perky!

Kerry xx


----------



## Chelley (Sep 6, 2005)

Hi Girls, 

Sorry for barging in on your thread, especially as it seems like you have some exciting news to celerate, well done Rachel on your positive.   

It's always hard to read through a thread when there is such good and such sad news together, sorry Vic and Jo that things didn't work out for you this time.  

The reason for me barging in and sorry if it's insensitive, but I am wondering if anyone knows where I could get a same day blood test done in Birmingham.  I need E2 and LH done on Saturday.  I have tried a couple of places but still haven't had any luck.

I did try the priory but unfortunately they can't do LH on the same day.  

Any help would be appreciated, as it would save me trip down to London early on saturday morning.  

By the way I am an ex Priory girl myself, had 2 cycles with them, sadly both negatives, but I they are lovely there and I wish you all lots of luck.

Love
Michelle
x x x


----------



## juliet (Sep 20, 2004)

Hi Michelle,

I cycled at ARGC last year but had my bloods done for FSH, LH etc at the BMI hospital in Droitwich. They were happy to do it on a Saturday morning and faxed the results the same day.

Hope this helps

With Love, Juliet xx

P.S Massive congratulations to Rachel and DH


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

Hi girls..can I join you please...

I've been treated under Mr Baghdadi (Bless him) for some time (I have endo) but now finally im on my way to IVF..my injection training is on the 24th and we're hoping to do EC around the 8th May. Bit scared about it all now its here...


----------



## Chelley (Sep 6, 2005)

Thanks for that Juliet, you just saved me a few very early mornings.

Cheers

Michelle
x x x


----------



## pollypocket (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Ladies,

thought I would share my news with you. DH and I are off on hols on Sunday, so went into the Priory for an early scan to make sure we weren't jetting off with another ectopic pregnancy. The scan showed one sack in the right place with a yolk in it, so we are over the moon. We are back for a follow up scan in 10 days time when we return to make sure that there is a heart beat, so fingers tightly crossed that our beanie is a strong one.
Hope you all have a lovely Easter, lots of love and hugs
Polly. xxxxxx

PS Hi Loobylu, good luck with your injections, we are all here to cheer you on. x


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

We are home!!   

The neo natal doctors were so pleased with Lucy and Emma's progress they let us all come home together which was lovely as we live a good journey from the hospital and after a section I can't drive   

I will post longer as and when I can. Just wanted to let you know we're fine and I am loving being a mommy! The girls are fabulous little babies and so very contented. My midwife told me yesterday that I am coping better than most of the moms with just one baby! Felt very chuffed about that  

I am slowly feeling better and all my blood levels are returning to normal. Also blood press coming down now! It was scary how high it went!   My feet and legs look like my own again and I have lost 2 stone 1lb! I only actually put on 1 stone 9lbs so have lost extra! It won't hurt though, I could do with losing a few lbs.

Lots of love and babydust to you all         



Rach, Lucy & Emma    xxxx


----------



## mollysmum (Dec 20, 2005)

Rachel- CONGRATULATIONS!!  

Lucy and Emma are absolutely beautiful. So pleased to hear you are all well and back home.

Polly - hope you had a wonderful, relaxing holiday (am very envious!) and lots of luck for your scan tomorrow.

Loobylu - hello and very best of luck with your treatment. The ladies at the Priory are so lovely and am sure they will look after you well.

I have my initial consultation at the ARGC next week so may be back cycling again in June but in London this time! YIKES! 

Take care all,

Kerry xx


----------



## omnad (Oct 4, 2004)

Rachel- congratulations, the girls are beautifull. glad you hear you are feeling better and ofcourse you are coping better, you are a great mum!!
I am so happy for you and dh.

Vic- hope you are feeling better  

Kerry- good luck with the next cycle at ARGC  
I am thinking about the next cycle and will probably choose one of the clinics in London. probably a clinic not as expensive as ARGC. But we would like a clinic with good results that also do blasts transfer.

It has been teriibly quiet this past week, I hope everyone is well.
Jodie- how are you, hun?   
Jo- hope you are feeling better.I am thinking of you &dh.
loobylu- good luck for this cycle.

lots of love to everyone,
Sharon


----------



## pollypocket (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Ladies,

Rachel, your girls look scrumptious, I am so pleased you are home.

Kerry, I am back from my hol, the weather was very cold, but we had a great time.

I had my second scan today at 7w4d, as at my previous scan there was a sack but no heart beat. There was a very small fetal pole with a very weak and slow heart beat. Jill said that this can be because there may be a chromosomal defect, and that there is a 50% chance the heart will have stopped beating by my next scan next week. As you can imagine, I am gutted. I am praying like mad that our beanie works a miracle between now and next tuesday, but judging by Jills reaction I don't think she thinks there much chance. It may be me reading too much into it I know, but I'm finding it so hard to be positive. This whole journey feels like such a mountain, and I really don't know if I can go through any more.
Sorry to be all doom and gloom- I can't seem to snap out of it.

Anyway, sending you all lots of love and hugs
Polly.


----------



## omnad (Oct 4, 2004)

Polly,
I am so sorry, this must be so difficult.  
There is still some hope that this little fighter will get stronger...
sending you lots of love,
Sharon


----------



## omnad (Oct 4, 2004)

Polly,
hope you are feeling better  
Good luck for your scan next week.  

to everyone,
have a lovely bank holiday weekend.
Jo- thinking about you  

Sharon xx


----------



## pollypocket (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Vic and Sher,

Thanks for your good wishes, I am praying like mad that baby is a fighter too. It's the waiting that is killing me.
It's our first wedding anniversary today, so DH and I have spent the day buying new plants for the garden and just enjoying each others company.

Vic, I'm so pleased to see that you are doing your next cycle soon. i have absolutely everything crossed for you my lovely.

lots of love and hugs

Polly. xxxxx


----------



## mollysmum (Dec 20, 2005)

Happy Anniversary Polly! Am still praying and praying for you and your bean.

Have a lovely weekend everyone,

Kerry xx


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2006)

Polly - Happy Anniversary!! I have been thinking of you and praying the little fighter keeping growing. When is your next scan? I can't imagine how you must be feeling with the wait...sending you lots of  
Sher - Hope you are well, will you start researching clinics now or wait until home life has settled down?
Vic - Not long to go for you now, keeping everything crossed!
Rachel - How are the girls? 
Jo - Thinking of you xx
Kerry - I hope you have been able to see Avril, she will be a great support at the moment. I am going to see her Thurs for the first time since our bfn...can't wait!
Isobel - How are you doing? 
I am well, dh and I have been through a difficult time recently and considered going our seperate ways. My bf also told me she is pg for the second time but rather than telling me when together it popped out over the phone along with the news that another of our friends is 12 weeks and that she had also told our other friends. I was very hurt, and later told her how I felt which led to a huge row (see long post in the relationships section) anyway I am pleased to say that the good thing that has come out of my row with my bf is that dh and I have become close again   xxx


----------



## pollypocket (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Ladies,
well we had our 3rd scan today, and unfortunately our baby has died. We are totally gutted, as I'm sure you can imagine. This is our third loss in just under 13 months, so it's been a very hard year, but I know that many others have been through worse, and at least we Know I CAN get pregnant. I'm going into hospital tonight to have the pregnancy removed, and am hoping very much to join you on here again soon. DH and I will be having another go at IVF, just think we need time to get over this, so may take some time out to gather some strength.
Jodie, I have eveything crossed for your next ICSI. I'm sorry you and your DH have been through a difficult time, but glad that things seem better now.
Vic, good luck with your next treatment. Keeping everything crossed for you too lovely lady.
Kerry, thanks for your lovely text last night. Fingers crossed that your appointment at the ARGC goes well and that you can commence treatment soon. I would love to meet up with you again soon.
Sharon, thanks for all of your wors of support, it has meant a lot to me.

Sorry if I've missed anyone.
Lots of love and hugs
Polly. xxxx


----------



## mollysmum (Dec 20, 2005)

Oh Polly, I have been thinking about you all day and was so hoping it was going to be good news.   
I am so sad for you. This process is incredibly hard and you have had such a tough year. As you said, the best thing to do now is to take time out, look after each other and try to build your strength back up.
Things WILL get better for you but I know that is no comfort at the moment.
I will be thinking about you tonight. I am so sorry.
Take care honey.

Jodie - glad things are getting better with your DH but am sorry you are having such a hard time. I am going to see Avril almost weekly now. She is such a great support and I really look forward to it.

Love to all my fertility friends.

Kerry xxx


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2006)

Polly and Dh - I am so very sorry to hear your sad news, I am thinking of you both lots   xxx


----------



## isobel (Mar 30, 2004)

Polly, really sorry to read your news. What a tough time you have had over the last 13 months. I truely hope that there are happy times ahead for you and your dh and that one day this sadness will be just a memory.

Jodie, sorry to hear that you have been having a tough time too. All this IF stuff can really take it's toll on all sorts of relationships, friends, family, dh......you are not alone in that by any means.

Vic, I see that things are moving fast for you and that your dh is having an SSR soon. All the very best with that.I'm sure he'll be up and about soon afterwards.

Sher,you sound like one busy lady! Good luck with investigating London Clinics, I ahve heard the Lister is very good, have you considered them?

Kerry, I really hope all goes well for you at ARGC this week. I will be looking forward to hearing how you get on and hope that you can get going soon with treatment.

Jo, still thinking about you and hope that you are a little stronger every day.

And last but by no means least Rachel, I have been looking at your beautiful daughters' photos. What little gems they are! Am sure you are doing really well. What a wonderful outcome from your long journey.

I am well, got past 28weeks and have even put some baby clothes from a friend in the cupboard rather than leave them at her house, trying to be brave!

Isobel
XXXXX


----------



## isobel (Mar 30, 2004)

HI there Vic....wow what a lucky girl you are having a porsche!!! Does it have little pretend seats in the back?!! Don't let your dh worry about the sperm quality issue. If it turns out he has an obstruction (as my dh did) then the outlook for embies is no different to people who are able to produce sperm in the conventional manner! My dh's sperm was seen to be high quality and very motile despite the fact it had been obtained at an SSR and frozen for ages. FIngers crossed you will be trading that porsche in for a people carrier soon!!

Isobel
XXX


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Hi all  

Polly - I am so so sorry sweetheart     I've been thinking about you lots. Lots of love and hugs to you both xxxxx

Jodie - Huge hugs to you too. Sounds like things have been diffcult lately for you both. I do hope things get easier for you xxxxx

Isobel - WOW!!! You're on the home straight now hun!! I thought that about your stage and delivered not long after!! I'm so chuffed for you. Where are you delivering?

Vic - Whoo! a Porsche! Lucky you! We had to have a new car before the twins were born! We had a sporty BMW and as the pregnancy prgressed it was too low for me to get in and out of!!   We had to think practical and brought a Honda CRV! (bit bigger than the BMW!!) It islovely though and has a lovely big boot which the BMW didn't have. I say enjoy your Porsche until you need to change it   Hope your DH gets on ok next week  

Sorry I am not posting so much at the moment. Time just seems to fly by! (can't think why!) I am enjoying every minute of it even though it is busy! The girls are lovely and growing well. Both have passed their birth weight again. Emma is 5lbs 1/2oz and Lucy is 4lbs 10 1/2 oz now. 

Lots of love to everyone 

Rachel xxx


----------



## omnad (Oct 4, 2004)

Hi girls,
sorry been awol, had a wonderful time in the lake disctrict and been really busy at work.

Polly hun, I am so sorry to hear your news  
How are you feeling? lots and lots of hugs for you & dh.
Jodie- ff is so difficult, I am so happy that things are better between you. I am sure this will only make your relationship stronger  
people who have no experience of ff have no idea how tough it is and they can be very insensitive about it  
Isobel- wow 28 weeks, so glad all is well and that you are getting ready for your little boy   as rachel said the time will fly by.
Rachel- your girls are beatiful. glad to hear you are a great mummy  
Vic- good luck for dh ssr.  
Jo- hope you are feeling better, am thinking about you.  
Hi to Kerry and evryone I missed.

lots of love,
Sharon


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2006)

Hi Girls
Vik - To be honest length of d/r is never someting you can predict! Or certainly not in my case anyway, if you perhaps take the length of one of my cycles which is a long one then you may also know the worst case scenerio! Min is around 6 weeks from start to finish. Also bear in mind though that you are not supposed to fly for the first 12 weeks, our first cycle was around my 30th and dh wanted to take me to Pais but Jill was very insistant that we wait until we know the full situation. Congrats on the Porshe!! xx
Rachel - Glad to hear mommy hood is going well, the girls look beautiful!
Sharon - Good to hear from you sweetie, sounds like you and the family have had a nice time away in the Lake district.
Polly - Thinking of you my lovely  
Kerry - Glad to hear Avril is helping, I went to her for the first time since our bfn on Thursday and had a good   about everything, she always helps me so much.
Isobel - I am so pleased to hear everything is going well...not long now  
Jo - I hope you and dh and ok, and getting through this hard time  
We are both well, having a weekend at home for a change which is so nice!   Have began thinking about starting treatment again on day 21 of my next af, only problem is this af hasn't turned up yet...day 40 (have tested already - bfn) just hate this waiting game!
Love and hugs to all xx


----------



## mollysmum (Dec 20, 2005)

Morning All,

Vic - gorgeous Porsche lady! - Maybe give the Priory a call and see if they can tell you how busy they will be but I agree with Jodie, it's hard to predict. Best of luck.

Jodie - I went to see Avril yesterday. She is so kind and I always leave feeling much more relaxed than when I went in. Hope AF arrives soon ... or do I....?! Good luck with your next treatment.

Sharon - hope you are well. Have you decided where you may do your next cycle?

Rachel - so pleased to hear you and the girls are doing well.

Polly -  It was good to hear you sounding so positive the other day. You are a very strong woman and I know you will get your dream soon. Love to you and DH.

Isobel - thanks for all the info about the ARGC. We didn't see Mr T but the guy we did see was very helpful.One funny thing -the embryologist said DH's sperm was the best she had seen in years and even wrote a remark on the analysis sheet! Well you can imagine how cocky (whoops! sorry   ) DH has been since. Nightmare!!!

Jo - am thinking about you and hope you are feeling a liitle bit better.

Loobylu - good luck with your cycle. Have you started yet?

As for me, I am fine. We were at the ARGC on Wednesday and have to go back next week for immune tests and later for a monitored cycle and a hysteroscopy. If all goes to plan, we will start d/regging next cycle. They have given us a 35% chance (I am in the older age bracket) but are hoping we can find the reason as to our infertility. Looks like June may be a busy month all round!

Lots of love to all

Kerry xx


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2006)

Vik, thats great. I did know it was ohss that they were worried about. I am sure everything will be fine and as you say a nice bit a sunshine never did anyone any harm did it!  
Good luck for dh and his ssr  
Love and Hugs xx


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Hi Vic

I went to Ceram and flew back 2 days after transfer so yes it doesn't make any difference!! Ruth at Ceram will tell you that too   I just booked extra legroom seats so I didn't have to sit hunched up 

Love, Rachel xxx


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2006)

Hi Girls  
Vik - Keeping everything crossed for you and dh!  
Rachel - Lots of    to the girls  
Kerry - Hope you are ok and getting stronger for your next try.  
Sharon - Any more news on the home/job/school front?  
Jo - Hugs for you hun.  
Isobel - Not long now  
Polly - Thinking of you and dh  

As for us I have some BIG news...as I needed to call Mr B yesterday, dh and I had a long chat about what we are going to do about tx and when we will have another go. 

We were thinking of delaying things another month and when we looked at our diary we realised that if we did it would collide with our plans to fly upto Glasgow for a long weekend and see Robbie Williams in concert - which would not be possible after having ohss last time.

Sooooooooooooo I will start down ****** on the 29th June for our third and final cycle    Altough I have to admit that saying final scares the sh** out of me so lets say possible final cycle. All I know at the moment is that if it doesn't work we will take a year out to pay back this cycle (dh'd parents are lending us some of the money) and think about the future.    
Love 'n' hugs to everyone xxx


----------



## pollypocket (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi ladies,
thought I'd check in and see how you are doing?
DH and I are fine, we have spent the last week feeling calmer and more together than I thought we would, it's been like the calm after the storm. We have been busy working on the garden, spending remaining wedding vouchers at Homebase and House of Fraser on things for US. It's been a precious week together really. I went back to work yesterday which was a bit emotional, but today I feel perfectly ok.
Anyway, we are now looking to the future and to our next treatment, and Jill told us that there was no reason why we couldn't try again as soon as my next natural AF arrives which should be in the next 4-5 weeks. This means that we could begin down regging at the end of June- so Jodie & Vic, maybe we could cycle together again!! I'm not in a rush, and I know that AF may fail to show when I want her to, especially after all the treatment, drugs and the pregnancy we have been through. My hormones are probably all over the place and may take time to come back down to earth, but I feel the need to look forwards if you know what I mean!

Kerry, I hope you are well. Are you begining your blood tests and pre treatment investigations this week?

Rachel, how are you getting on with your gorgeous girls? Are they having their feeds at good intervals etc? They look so adorable!!

Sharon, I hope you are ok.

Isobel, I hope you are ok. Are you nervous or excited?

Jo, I hope you are ok. I keep thinking about you.

Loobylou hope you are ok. How are things going?

Lots of love and hugs to you all.

Polly. xxxx


----------



## isobel (Mar 30, 2004)

Hi Ladies,

Polly, glad to hear that you are feeling calmer and looking to the future. It sounds as if your lovely week with dh was just what you needed. I did a lot of pottering in the garden last summer after our BFNs and it really helped. How nice to have some wedding vouchers left for guilt free purchases! I really hope that the next cycle brings you success. 

Vic, I want to wish you and dh a big big hug for your dh's SSR. I remember my dh's very well, even though it was 2 years ago this month.

Jodie,well done for calling Mr B and making plans for your next cycle.It sounds like a good plan to have a gap after this cycle to draw breath.I really really hope that this time will be your time.

Kerry, good luck with your trip to London for the armful of bloods!

Rachel,so glad your daughters are growing well. You sound so calm! You will have to post more pictures as I am sure they are chaging all the time.

Sharon, glad you had a nice week away, sorry that work is so busy. Hopefully the sunshine will help the patients feel better and not need your services!

Jo, if you are reading this, I often think of you.

Kitty, how are you?

I am doing well, now working parttime for the next couple of weeks and then off altogether! Dh and I are off to Cornwall next week for a week, so really looking forward to that. My nesting has kicked in and I overdid it in the garden yesterday, rather achey today!

Isobel

XXX


----------



## mollysmum (Dec 20, 2005)

Vic- just popping on to wish you the best of luck for DH's SSR. Hope everything goes well.

Just got back from London where I had the immune tests done - don't think I have any blood left now (and not much money either!!) so better try and do some work and earn some!

Love to all

Kerry xx


----------



## omnad (Oct 4, 2004)

Hi girls,
Vic- good luck for tomorrow, fingers crossed they find some good    
Polly- lovely to hear from you, glad you are feeling better  
Jodie- how are you? good news you are starting again and hopefully this will be the final one with a big bump in the end  
Isobel- wow! 30 weeks, not long to go  
Rachel- your girls are lovely, hope all is well.  
Kerry- fingers cross that this will work.
Jo- still thinking about you, hope you feeling better   

No FF news from me. But we sold our house and found a lovely 5 bedrooms period house in Cricklade within our budget. we still need to look at the school, but it is looking promising.   .....
and there is plenty of room for another one  

lots of love from sunny cheltenham,

Sharon


----------



## omnad (Oct 4, 2004)

thought I start us off again, it has been so quiet here. Hope you are all well.
I wanted to share with you some good news. my sil has 2 children, her youngerdaughter died from cancer 2 years ago.
Since then they have been trying to conceive, but with no luck, she was 43 then. she has several iui and 4 icsi, but her ovarian reserve was low.
She then decided to have a last go in Kiev with DE. She had 3 put back. She rang us 2d ago to tell us her bhcg came back at 405!!
So happy ending after all and hopefully all is well with baby/babies.

Nothing much from me, we put an offer on the house that has been 'almost' accepted. They are waiting to see if someone else that has seen the house will give them a higher offer   
bl***y estate agents.

lots of love,

Sharon


----------



## mollysmum (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi Sharon

That's fantastic news and makes you realise you should never give up hope. Those levels sound very high don't they!. What a wonderful story - that has really cheered me up. I hope everything turns out perfectly for her.

Best of luck with the house. It sounds lovely - I hope they accept your offer.

I'm just waiting for AF to arrive then off for more blood tests to test FSH etc again. Luckily my lovely local GP will do them so I don't have to go to London again!

Love to all. Have a great weekend,

Kerry xx


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2006)

Hi Girls  
Sharon - Great news about the house in Cricklade, my dh used to be a Manager at the hotel there - its a lovely spot!  
Vik - How did dh's SSR go? I have been thinking of you both  
Rachel - The girls look delicious!! I hope they are both being good for mommy!
Isobel - When do you finish work? Can't be long now   Enjoy your break in Cornwell  
Kerry & Polly - Hope you are both well and getting ready in mind, body and soul for the next try   
Hope I haven't missed anyone, love and hugs to all xxx


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Sharon - What fab news for you and your family. I bet your sil is over the moon! The house sounds promising  

Jodie - Yes the girls are lovely. They've both been poorly with tummy bugs and had their first trip to the gp. They are both much better now and feeding and sleeping better thankfully! I am absolutely knackered but so very happy. 

Kerry - I hope your fsh behaves for you at the next test  

Lots of love and hugs to everyone 

Rachel xxxx


----------



## Salties (Aug 27, 2004)

Hello All

First I want to say thanks for all your continuing messages of support.  I haven't been online that often but its so nice to get your mssgs.

Although I'm prone to some black days on the whole I am much better.  Having a termination was the most horrible thing ever.  The BPAS service was just hell.  It was a factory line of 16 year olds, being told not to do it again.  I know all of you can imagine how I felt.  Totally devasted.

We are having a break for a little while, and i am considering taking up the councelling my GP has offered me. 

I shall be looking in on and off though.  So hello to all, and hope your all ok.

Jo


----------



## omnad (Oct 4, 2004)

Jo- great to hear from you and you sound more positive. It is sucj a horrible thing to go through. from personal experience it does get better with time. I think counselling is a very good idea.
lots of hugs your way


----------



## omnad (Oct 4, 2004)

Jodie- how are you? really glad things are better with dh  
not long to go for the next round.
Our offer has been accepted, so big sigh of relief. It is a lovely house in a nice village with good schools. we are going to see the school and a nursery next tuesday.
My sil news: her hcg went up from 405 to 1999 in 48 hours, not sure what it means, but they did put 3 back    she has a scan in 2w, so wait and see. 

Vic- how did the ssr go? hope you got some good ones.
Rachel- glad to hear the girls are feeling better.  
Kerry-good luck with your coming cycle.
Polly  
Isobel-  

Sharon xx


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Jo 

Really good to see your post   Huge huge hugs to you both   

Lots of love, Rachel xxx


----------



## mollysmum (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi girls,
Jo - lovely to hear from you. I am so pleased you are starting to feel a little better. It sounds like you have been through hell. I think it is a good idea to take up the counselling. I know it's different but when I go for my acupuncture, I always talk through my problems with my lovely lady and leave feeling so much better.Take care.x
Rachel - hope the girls are feeling better now. I looked at the photos in your gallery - they are so beautiful.
Sharon - I'm getting very excited for your sil! I hope all is going well - has she any news?? Great news on the house - you know what they say - "New house, new baby!!"
Jodie,Vic and Polly - I imagine you, like me, are gearing up for the next go. When are you trying again? I am in for my midcycle scan on Friday where I will find out the results of the immune tests. Then I have to have a hysteroscopy then I start but, as yet, don't know when! I will just have to TRY and take off my control freak hat and let it be...... SO HARD!!!!
Isobel -  not long to go now. I hope everything is going well for you and baby boy! Are you off work yet? I am praying the argc will give me the go ahead to start soon. My FSH was 6.7 this month but oestradiol looked quite high at 170. I don't know if they have an upper limit on that but suppose I'll find out soon! I'm starting to get used to there chaos now! So far, everyone has been very helpul and friendly; I have yet to meet Mr T but assume that comes later when we really need it!

Hope the weather improves soon - so sick of this rain!

Kerry xx


----------



## omnad (Oct 4, 2004)

Hi everyone,
It has been very very quiet, where are you?
It must be very quiet at the priory.
Rahel- how are the girls?
Jodie- hope you & dh are well.  
Vic- how are you, you must be close to ec?
Kerry- how are you getting on in London?
Isobel- hope you and baby are well.  
Jo- lots of  
Polly-  

We are getting excited, 2 months to go. new house is great, few things to do. we are going to buy new beds for the boys, so they are very excited and they chose their rooms. My lovely mil is coming to help us in the summer.
not much else, this is probably enough  

lots of love
Sharon


----------



## mollysmum (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi Vic,
Good luck with the vacuum cleaner!
I was at the ARGC yesterday and they say my results show I have immune issues.I have to have an Ivig transfusion and steroids during stimms to dampen down my immune activity which is attacking any potential embryos. I am pleased to have finally found something but quite apprehensive about all the drugs at the same time. I have to have another blood test next week and then HOPEFULLY will be starting d/regs with hysteroscopy to follow. I managed to get Bupa to pay for the hysteroscopy and immune tests which is at least something.

So it's all systems go for you Vic. At least second time round, you'll know what to expect. I may not be far behind you but we'll see. 

GOOD LUCK WITH THE DOWN REGGING

Let us know how you're getting on.

Love to everyone else on this rainy Saturday - yeeeeuuuugh!

Kerry xxxxx


----------



## pollypocket (Feb 7, 2006)

Hey there everyone,

I hope you are all well.

Vic, so glad to hear you have started round 2. I have everything crossed for you my lovely. Are you on the same doses as last time?

Kerry, so glad to hear that your tests are progressing. The fact that they have identified immune issues is good, as it can only improve your chances now. Can't wait for you to begin your treatment and I have everything crossed for you. Sending you a PM too. 

Jodie, how are things with you? Have you got a start date yet?

Sher, hope you are OK. x

I have decided to change my consultant, so on weds DH and I have a consultation with Mr Sawyers, as he performed all of or procedures last time, and I thought he was really nice. I want to talk to him about drug doses and side effects, and a multitude of other things that we never could talk to my last consultant about.
Hoping that AF shows up soon so that we can begin round 2 again soon.

Wishing everyone lots of love and luck at whatever stage you're at.
Isobel, how are things with you hon?

Love
Polly. xxxxxx


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2006)

Re: The Priory Hospital, Birmingham - Part 17 
« Reply #83 on: Today at 11:59 »    

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Hi Girls  
Sharon - It sounds like evrything is falling into place for you, I am so pleased!!    
Vik - I have everthing crossed for you for your next cycle hun, how is the lovely car?  
Polly - Good luck with Mr S, and heaps of luck for your next cycle    
Kerry - How are you feeling now? I hope all is well with you and dh    
Jo - Lots of love and hugs for you  
Rachel - How are the beauties doing?  
Isobel - How long is it now hunny?!   
As for me, all is fine. We have been very busy, my cousin is staying with us for a bit, he has been very ill in hopsital and working very hard to fight an alcohol addiction so there's never any rest in this household! Really not long now till we embark on cycle number 3, I am hoping with us being so busy at home it will help keep us relaxed about treatment.
Love to everyone xx


----------



## omnad (Oct 4, 2004)

Hello ladies,
Jodie- lovely to hear all is well, hope your cousin is making good progress. Not long till you start again  
Vic- how are you feeling? how is the d/r?
Isobel- not long to go, all the best for a quick delivery  
Jo- thinking about you.  
Polly- good luck with Mr S and your next cycle.  
Hi to Kerry.  

We signed the mortgage yesterday, so all is going well. very stressful to think about all this money  
My sil news is that she has triplets now, silly woman  
I did warn her not to put three back as the donor is very young. I have washed my hands of both of them and am determined not to get involved. I think they are considering reduction at some point.
I have no idea how they are going to manage as her useless husband doesn't work and she is on minimum wage  
But I am far away and am not getting involved, have I said it already?
The boys are getting excited, hopefully things will go smoothly.

lots of love to everyone,
Sharon


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Girls  
Sharon - I am shocked to read about your sil   like you say sometimes people should really know better and think more about the consequences. Glad everything is going well so far with the big move!  
Vik - How are you feeling on the d/r drugs? Any sign of af yet? Sending you heaps of  
Rachel - How are things? Have you had a lot of help with the girls? Sending you a  
Polly - Good luck with Mr S, I have heard lots of good things about him.  
Kerry - Hope all is well with you  
Isobel - Thinking of you and your ever growing bump  
All is well with us, my period arrived yesterday so we are heading for our 3rd cycle now   My cousin is doing really well so far, mostly opening up to his problem and going to AA etc. Things will be odd with another persono in the house to think about whilst I am   on the drugs but I think I might need to pre warn him   We also move into our new business premises next week, so I will have another man at work to consider to, no more   at dh through tx cause of the drugs   ...... should be fun!  
Love and hugs to everyone xx


----------



## mollysmum (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi eveyone,
Sharon, as Jodie says, that's a shock.There's so much about it in the news at the moment as well.Good luck with the move.

Jodie,great that you can get started again soon. You certainly sound busy at the moment. I'm pleased your cousin is doing so well.

Vic, I have joined you on the d/regs. I started yesterday but on the sniffer this time round which I prefer apart from having to do it every 8 hours which means setting my alarm at 7am on the weekends  . How are you feeling?

Polly, I hope all went well with Mr S. Any sign of AF yet?

Isobel - can't wait to hear your news. Take care.

Jo - hope all is well with you.

Have a lovely Sunday everyone

Kerry xx


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Hi Priory buddies  

We were on the 2nd page!! Everyone must be busy   Or just enjoying the sunshine and world cup games!! 

How are the d/reggers Kerry and Vic doing?      

Jodie - We always said that the cycle we were on was the last but then when we had a failure we just wanted to get going again! I do think that you have to have a cut off point though, for financial, emotional and practical reasons. Here's hoping that it's 3rd time lucky for you and Tim   

Sharon - I am also shocked to read about your sil especially with the donor being so young   The success rates and higher order multiples are obviously going to be higher with a younger donor and so careful thought is needed I think. Glad you're looking forward to your move   You'll still post here won't you?   We'd miss you if you went  

Polly - How did your appointment with Mr S go? He was our consultant at the Priory too 

Jo - Thinking of you both  

Isobel - How are you doing sweetheart? Hope you're not too uncomfortable in this heat   

I am ok! Just mega busy   Not sure where the days go now! Lucy and Emma are 9 weeks old tomorrow! They're doing really well and are both over 8lbs now   Just starting to focus on things which is lovely. We have an appointment tomorrow with one of the Paed doctors that helped deliver them as Emma has a strawberry neavis mark on her face. Its very close to her eye and seems to be growing do they may want to remove it. Not looking forward to her having surgery but I know that its best at this age when she doesn't really know whats going on and the scarring will fade as she grows. Thought you might like to see a pic of them getting ready for the footie yesterday so have attached one below! Hope you don't mind.

Lots of love to everyone  

Rachel xxxxx


----------



## omnad (Oct 4, 2004)

we were on the third page!!!
where are you?
Rachel- the girls are lovely, are they going to operate on Emma?
Glad to hear that things are so busy, they look so peacefull  
Vic- how are you doing? how is the cycle going?  
Kerry- how is yours going on?  
Jodie- you have started too, how are you?  
Isobel- how are you getting on, you must be getting bigger and bigger now  
Polly- have you started round 2 yet?
Jo- hope you are feeling better, lots of love.

We are all well, getting ready for the big day, all in the hands of the solicitors now.
we have a school and a nursery and hopefully the move won't be too traumatic.
I am buying the boys new beds and my youngest is getting excited with his castle bed.
My mil is coming to help me end of august.
SIL news, she is 9-10 weeks now and there is still 3 in there, she is waiting now for the 12 weeks scan to decide how to proceed. They are going to be homeless soon and find it very difficult to find another flat as money is so tight.

I have an awful cold, but starting to feel better, we are going to have a relaxing weekend with the paddling pool.
I got some clomid and metformin from my GP, so we're going to try this for few cycles, never had any luck with it yet, but it's worth a try.
never tried both together.

have a lovely weekend,

Sharon


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Hi girls 

Vic
I do hope your lining is thin enough to start stimming by your next scan day  On my 2nd cycle back in 2004 I d/r for 42 days!! I was so sick of that nose spray!  I was so glad when Mr S suggested trying short protocol! 

Good luck for this cycle. I am praying that this is the one for you    Where are you going on hols?

Sharon  
A castle bed! Wow. That sounds so exciting  I want one!  Sounds like you're nice and organised for your big day 

Love to everyone

Rachel xxxx


----------



## pollypocket (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi ladies,

sorry i haven't been around much, I've been a bit down in the dumps lately, but i am begining to feel a bit better about things.

Vic- so glad to hear that you can start stimming now- I hated buserelin, and think my poor DH was worried incase i murdered him cos it made me soooo grumpy!! So does this mean you still have to change your holiday plans?

Rachel- your girls are beautiful. How are you finding things?

Sher- good luck with the move, it is so exciting moving house. Good luck with the clomid, I have everything crossed for you.

Jodie- how are you doing mate? Are you about to begin your treatment soon?

Kerry- I hope you are fine, you must already be on your stimms by now. I can't remember if you said that you have to have a blood test every day whilst you are stimming? You must be getting so used to all those needles!! I am going to phone Avril this week and see if she will see me. I am finally getting my head in order and coming out of my gloomy spell thank goodness! Anyway, I'll give you a ring later in the week for a catch up.

Isobel- i hope you are ok, we haven't heard from you in such a long time now. Just want you to know that we are thinking of you.xx

As for me, well I have had my appointment with Mr S, and he was lovely. I was all set to begin round 2, but discovered that he would be away on his hols right in the middle of EC and ET, so it seemed foolish to change consultants and then have someone else do the procedure, so we decided to wait another month. We have had to shelve that plan tho, cos I will be in Paris on business in September, so I will have to wait a while longer, and begin round 2 later on in September. Meanwhile, DH and I have been eating very healthily in order to maximise quality of eggs and sperm, in the hope that if we get another BFP we have a better chance of a healthy pregnancy. I am hopeful that things will work out, and have even persuaded DH to give up drinking any alcohol, and to take zinc and vit c............... not something which he's pleased about, but it's a small sacrifice for such a large reward don't you think!? Anyway, that's about all really...........apart from the fact that I went camping for the very first time at the weekend, and to my surprise I loved it!! We planned to go twice last yr, but couldn't cos on both occasions I ended up in hospital with ectopic pregnancies, so I was nervous about any more unwanted hospital visits. Anyway, I am definitely going to do it again as it was great fun!

Hope all is well with everyone.

take care, lots of love and hugs
Polly. xxxxx


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Hi girls  

Vic - Great news that you're finally stimming!! Good luck   

Polly - Sorry you've been feeling down sweetheart   Good to hear that you're feeling  abit better now   I haven't been camping for years! I used to be a Warrant Officer with the Air Training Corps and was an Adventure Training officer. I used to teach Duke of Edinburgh and so spent alot of time under canvas!! (was also in the Girl Guides a long time ago!! But thats another story!  )

Lots of love to everyone 

Rachel xxx


----------



## isobel (Mar 30, 2004)

Hi Girls,

Sorry I have been AWOL! 

Polly sorry to hear that you have been feeling down, although totally understandable under the circumstances. All your healthy eating and fresh air will stand you in good stead for the next round I am sure. I will be keeping up with your progress.

Vic, that is fantastic news that you have started stimming again, such a relief after all the DRing.

Sher, you sound sooooo busy. I hope the move goes as smoothly as possible and your boys settle into their new life quickly. Thank goodness for MILs heh!! Let's hope you are so busy that hte metformin/clomid brings you a lovely suprise!

Rachel, so lovely to hear how your girls are getting on. I am amazed that you have time to post here as well as looking after them, you must be such an amazing Mummy, you sound so calm.

Jodie, How are things going with you?

Jo I often think of you, I hope you are feeling a bit stronger every day.

Hi Kerry, hope the ARGC stimming is going OK.

I am doing OK, had my last hospital appointment today at 35+3, baby is growing well. They have booked me in for an appointment at 41 weeks to discuss induction, as my latest fear is going to far past my due date. Fingers crossed I will have had the baby by then but it's good to have a back up plan. I will let you all know if anything exciting happens!

Much love to you all

Isobel
XXXX


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2006)

Hi Girls  
Rachel - How are the girls, you amaze me how you still find time to post on here  
Sher - Not long till the big move, keeping everything crossed for you hun  
Vik - I have everything crossed for this cycle for you     
Polly - Sorry to hear you have been feeling down, Avril is amazing and really has helped me cope with everything....Hope she can help you too  
Kerry - Hope all is going well at ARGC, sending you lost of  
Isobel -   Not long at all now! Can' wait to hear that your little angel is here safe and sound  
Jo - Love and hugs to you  As for us, we are fine.

I am sorry that I haven't been online for a while....there are two reasons, firstly we have had lots of problems with my cousin Matty - he has been drinking on and off recently and went out Sunday and came back with broken ribs and a broken nose (we should have all been out for fathers day dinner) poor Tim ended up in A&E with him for 3.5 hours! Anyway I won't bore you all with the details, but things have been tough  
We also have been moving into our new office this week, which as you can imagine has been pretty stressful, but we are getting there  
I begin down regging on Friday so I am trying my best to remain calm and not stress about things at the moment, just don't want to look back on this tx if it doesn't work and regret it because I may have been too stressed! 

Sending everyone lots of love and hugs xxx


----------



## gardengirl (Jun 5, 2006)

Hello Ladies

I hope you don't mind me butting in, butI'm looking for some advice on the Priory. I'm looking for a clinic to start my 2nd IVF, and have heard that the Priory may be a convenient location for me. I've also been told that there's another clinic called the Birmingham Fertlity and Gynaecology CEntre, where you go for appointments, and then to the Priory for EC and ET. CAn anyone fill me in on how they've been getting on, and whether they'd recommend either of the two clinics. 

Good luck to you all, 

GG


----------



## omnad (Oct 4, 2004)

Vic- so happy for you and good luck for the stimm  
Jodie- lovely to hear from you, very sorry to hear about your cousin. It is so difficult to have to deal with addiction. 
Glad to hear you are starting again, lots and lots of luck for this cycle.  
Rachel- I am amazed too that you can log on. you must be a super mummy  
Isobel- 35 weeks, can't believe it. great news that baby is growing well, hopefully you're going to pop before 41 weeks.  
Polly- great to hear from you, I am sorry you been feeling so down and glad you are starting again soon. well done on persuading dh to sacrifice his booze for healthy diet.  
I love camping, we went to Spain for 2 weeks camping when we were young  
and loved it. we will definitely do it someday with the boys, I'm sure they'd love it.
GG- welcome, don't know a lot about the other clinic. priory is easy to get to and they are very friendly. I had 1 cycle at the priory and they been lovely.

Sharon xx


----------

